# Monkfish Abbey is a church with a difference ...



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's not a church 

News Link



Blade


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 8, 2005)

I decided to look at a newspaper when I was at the store today . . . saw this on the front page. Remembered one of the reasons why I didn't bother reading the newspaper. 

It's sad . . . yesterday I was riding the bus, overheard a conversation - the one guy was a minister, and was talking about his job. He preaches at a lunch-time "jazz service" on Wednesdays (aimed at the down-town businessmen) - this week's sermon was on the rape of Diana (I think - he didn't give her a name, just said it was a rape in the OT that set off a series of honor killings), and how that told us what "the divine" thought of the Afghan and Iraqi wars. :-(


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

See it's thing's like this that make me wonder if their are any Christian's in Seattle 

I dont understand what hemeant by 'honor killings' let alone the issue of Diane  sorry head hurts and can't think straight. 

blade


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> See it's thing's like this that make me wonder if their are any Christian's in Seattle



Well, Nathan, there are at least three, judging from Jessica's post. But that number drops by one in the evening when I go home from work.

I saw the headline in a news stand. When I bent over to read the beginning of the article, I groaned.

Seattle really is mission-field. There is more hedonism and self-absorption in its city limits than perhaps all of ancient Corinth and Sodom combined. But, on the whole, they are polite, if studiously indifferent to the gospel.

Vic


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 8, 2005)

By the way, I think it was the rape of Dinah, after she went to see the 'daughters of the land'.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry didnt knwo you were in Seattle  

Seattle is definetely a mission field sad thing is it's the church's that need the evangelizing. 

But you are correct most of these unbeleivers are rather polite.

Blade


----------



## matt01 (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting article. It is sad how there are all those "educated" people who are acting like such fools.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're right about it being Dinah. That's what I get for not looking it up before posting. 
Polite . . . yeah, as a result of the wonderful postmodern belief that many different contradictory things can all be true at the same time. I'm still trying to figure out how to interact / deal with that . . . sometimes I feel like I'd rather have someone actually come straight out and disagree with me.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would but I can't disagree with you Jess  

Matthew,
That's what boggle's my mind. How is that the couple that run's the show have Master's Degree's in Theology. Yet know nothing of God??

Blade


----------

